# Announcement - Photobucket images no longer working



## VS_Admin

Hello,

Photobucket.com has recently changed its terms of service for free users on their platform. As of June 20 images hosted by Photobucket and shared on our forum, or any other third party sites, will no longer appear. As a result, you may notice a higher amount of broken images on the forum.

If you do not have access to edit your older posts please contact an Administrator or Moderator for assistance. Please provide the new URL for the image that needs to be edited and a link to the thread the image in located in.

More information on the change and what it means for Photobucket users can be found below.

Photobucket Terms of Use http://photobucket.com/terms

Thank you

Community Support


----------

